# AMS Log Car Chains



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently bought a set of four AMS Short Log Cars, and was successful in my search for suitable natural "logs". But I'm befuddled about how to actually hook up the chains that come with these cars to secure the loads. Anybody out there figured out "what goes where"?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The chains on those particular bunks (I believe they're called "Hercules Bunks" if memory serves) do not go over the logs. On the real bunks, one log chock per bunk was fixed to its end of the bunk and the other chock would slide out its end. The chains ran through the bunk and held the movable chock in place against the log load. To unload, the chains were loosened and the movable chock would slide out of the bunk, freeing the logs to roll off that side of the car.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What do you know? I would have thought the chains would go over the logs too.


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Here is a picture i found. Looks like the chain is only over a select log while the others look free of chain


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Those aren't Hercules bunks Zonk. You can tell by the channel cross-section and the chocks. 

It was common practice on log cars with other types of bunks (and there were many) to chain over the bottom logs and allow the weight of the top log to act as a chain tensioner.


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

this is news to me thanks


----------

